# Flesh Tearer (BA) Rhinos (WIP)



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I went back in and did some more work to some of my Rhino's. The only thing I need to do now is finish off the metallics. After that I'm going to do some batlle damage and some serious weathering. I figured I would post some pre-weathered models so people could see the before and after results. Thanks for looking. :victory:


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Those are some seriously nice looking vehicles, can't wait to see the weathered versions. As a side note, is there any chance of some more pics of your marines??? They look excellent:good:

+Rep


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

This is a very nice model. I always enjoy seeing your painting because it is so wonderfully clean


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Very nice rhinos. I hope people are arses about the Vindicator side armouring blocking the two side entry points.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicely done! The colour comp is very effective and the 'lights' on the hatches are outstanding. I especially like the 'tools' that you added to the top of the first one. Great touch.:victory:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Good work on the lenses. Are you going to put anything on that scroll on the front of the rhino?


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

very good mate, well done on the nice sharp highlights there very clean and precise, is that a hand painted symbol or a transfer ? if it free hand thats awesome ! JD


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys! I finished the battle damage on the first rhino, however I may have over did it, it looks like it was in a bumper car derby:victory::laugh:. Oh well hopefully some of the weathereing will soften it hope. As for the scroll once its all finished I'll brainstorm on a name for the vehicles and put it there. The Flesh Tearers symbols are hand painted, it was a pain in the @$$!! I'll post picks soon.

EDIT; Here is better shot of the top hatch, I still need to clean it up and paint the blodd drop as a gem-


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

That is probably the coolest Rhino I've ever seen.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I am actually... afraid... of that Rhino :scare:. 

Nice job! :victory:.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Holy crap they look great !k:k:
+rep


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Okay battle damage and base coat are finally finished. I sprayed a satin protective coat over the model to protect it from the next stage of weathering. Additionaly it acts as a color filter and helps hide the decals. 

Now I'm going to attack the model with some oil washes and top it off with a dullcoat to flatten everything out. The Satin coat really provides a better base for the oil washes. From there I'll give it a dusting with the new Tamyia weathering "pastels" I bought. Enjoy, thanks for looking :victory:


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

This is coming along nicely, good job


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

*One down one to go*

Well I finished weathering one of my rhino's, it pretty dirty but it is a tank after all. I just need a name for the banner...Have a good day


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Name for the banner - "Ripper"? "Wrath"?

This really is great, I wish I could rep you


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

BWLAF93 said:


> Name for the banner - "Ripper"? "Wrath"?


Its funny you should say Wrath, I was thinking about naming it "The Emperor's Wrath" Putting The Emperor above the banner and Wrath inside it.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I was actually just thinking that it may need a more docile name, cause it is just a rhino. Maybe "Azov"? or "Fury"?


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Cracking job! Looks like a proper APC with the weathering and damage:good:


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

NOO name it Riddlecakes
Dosent that strive alot of fear into you.. Ps also look around in you house liek Altec
Lansing
Phantom
De esser
Outlaw.. ect


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Fantastic work. The details, the weathering, highlights, everything. Fantastic.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

just for the rhino you defo deserve rep for these. they are really cool keep it up


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys, my second is almost finished then I'm off to do my Dreads and Vindy.


----------

